# Can I share



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

this picture of Apollo now know as Gizmo in his new home.


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

aww he is so sweet love him


----------



## Mycavyangels (Jan 12, 2008)

AWWW He is Adorable


----------



## Siamese Kelly (Jan 6, 2008)

WowThis little boy is vast becoming an even more handsome young chap May, Guinness and Champ Nic really did you proud


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

That one was my fav in the picture's u posted when they was teeney babys 
i Still want him


----------



## may (Nov 2, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> That one was my fav in the picture's u posted when they was teeney babys
> i Still want him


Yes I should have kept this little one


----------

